# duilio



## shiploversa

she called in durban many years ago - i am not sure who painted this fine shot of her - shown with 2 sar& h harbour tugs


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Lovely painting! Checks all the boxes! In Lloyd Triestino livery... she looks like a yacht! 

I have done two paintings of her. One in NGI livery and one in Italia.


----------



## shiploversa

your work is as expected - beautiful - thanks for sharing - ngi livery - cannot say i have heard of it before


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Navigazione Generale Italiano. (NGI) The original owing company of the ship built1923. 1921 the ship was combined with 'Italia' Flotta Riunite. 1937 to Lloyd Triestino.

REX was built for NGI, but went under Italia and she never wore the NGO colours.

Stephen


----------



## jmcg

Super paintings and commentary slsa and SJC

Thanks for sharing with us.

BW
J


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Thanks.

The stern, an 'extreme cruisier'!

A photo of DUILIO, again in NGI livery showing the stern. 
1942 DUILIO was chartered to the International Red Cross for several voyage from East Africa. Laid up ay Trieste.
1944 DUILIO was sunk on 10th July after an air raid at Trieste. In 1948 she was raised and scrapped. Sad ending of a lovely ship. Just made her maiden voyage 99 years ago!

In the last 38 years I have done roughly 1,200 paintings. The largest is 40 x 60 inches, the smallest 1.5 "x 1". The enjoyment of doing these paintings is researching the ships. Some of the paintings take months and every brush stroke is the result of the research. These ships become quite familiar, almost like friends. Some are beautiful, some are real dogs! The photo of the ship below. Imagine sailing as an AB or Mate or Engineer. What those days must have been like!


----------



## kohl57

Such beautiful ships... and as built, with the most wonderfully towering funnels and masts. 

I enjoyed researching their South African route careers at the Cape Town Library back in the days of bound copies and microfilm in 1991 (sadly S.A. papers are still not on line) for The Lido Fleet. They were, well, let's say not exactly thronged with customers and the whole thing was more about projecting Italian prestige in Africa which they certainly did. In certain quarters in South Africa, the Italian and German competition to U-C was enthusiastically welcomed.

I suppose a ship looked better and had a better backdrop than Stephen Card's portrait of DUILIO leaving Cape Town but I'd be hardpressed to name one. 

Oh, one of these days, South African newspaper archives will be digitised and the hitherto unrecorded history of all these ships can finally be properly recorded. Back in the day, the Cape Times reported on every single arrival and departure with interviews with the captains, passengers etc. 

Peter Kohler


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Hi Peter,
The painting above of DUILIO in Italia livery show the ship at Gibraltar. Mark Goldberg (RIP) gave me the info on this one... the ship usually called at Gib on voyages to SA. I'll try to find the old email with the info.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Peter,
Here is from the mail to Mark in 2016 re DUILIO at Gibraltar.

"T/n DUILIO coming to anchor in Bay of Gibraltar c. 1935 outbound for Cape Town. Just behind you can see the Bland SS Co's tender CAID bringing passengers out to the liner.

Oil on panel, 12 x 16.
Signed and dated 2016.

Also attached: A small shot of CAID alongside DUILIO." 

Here is the photo ref showing DUILIO at Gib  with the Tender CAID.


----------



## shiploversa

Stephen J. Card said:


> Navigazione Generale Italiano. (NGI) The original owing company of the ship built1923. 1921 the ship was combined with 'Italia' Flotta Riunite. 1937 to Lloyd Triestino.
> 
> REX was built for NGI, but went under Italia and she never wore the NGO colours.
> 
> Stephen


thank you


kohl57 said:


> Such beautiful ships... and as built, with the most wonderfully towering funnels and masts.
> 
> I enjoyed researching their South African route careers at the Cape Town Library back in the days of bound copies and microfilm in 1991 (sadly S.A. papers are still not on line) for The Lido Fleet. They were, well, let's say not exactly thronged with customers and the whole thing was more about projecting Italian prestige in Africa which they certainly did. In certain quarters in South Africa, the Italian and German competition to U-C was enthusiastically welcomed.
> 
> I suppose a ship looked better and had a better backdrop than Stephen Card's portrait of DUILIO leaving Cape Town but I'd be hardpressed to name one.
> 
> Oh, one of these days, South African newspaper archives will be digitised and the hitherto unrecorded history of all these ships can finally be properly recorded. Back in the day, the Cape Times reported on every single arrival and departure with interviews with the captains, passengers etc.
> 
> Peter Kohler


hi peter

your comments regarding archiving newspaper clippings from our local papers over the years is a valid one - a few years back - due to my intense research and love f all things related to union castle line - and by default safmarine - i was both surprised and shocked to hear from a source that all things related to the latter were all boxed up and put in a wharehouse in cape town - and to date left there - and even worse no one seems to recall which whare house ! - i have over the last 10 years tried to collect as much as i could via shipping sites across the spectrum - from friends close at home and abroad - which has born fruit to an extent - i would recommend the attached book as Brian Ingpen is a well known author here at home and a correspondent for one of the local newspapers - his antidotes in the book are very very interesting and informative - your comment about micro film takes me back to when i first started to do a little research on for me at the time the greatest ship - titanic - we had to do all our searching via a micro fisch and then print a copy from said machine ! regards


----------



## shiploversa

Stephen J. Card said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The stern, an 'extreme cruisier'!
> 
> A photo of DUILIO, again in NGI livery showing the stern.
> 1942 DUILIO was chartered to the International Red Cross for several voyage from East Africa. Laid up ay Trieste.
> 1944 DUILIO was sunk on 10th July after an air raid at Trieste. In 1948 she was raised and scrapped. Sad ending of a lovely ship. Just made her maiden voyage 99 years ago!
> 
> In the last 38 years I have done roughly 1,200 paintings. The largest is 40 x 60 inches, the smallest 1.5 "x 1". The enjoyment of doing these paintings is researching the ships. Some of the paintings take months and every brush stroke is the result of the research. These ships become quite familiar, almost like friends. Some are beautiful, some are real dogs! The photo of the ship below. Imagine sailing as an AB or Mate or Engineer. What those days must have been like!
> 
> View attachment 693192
> View attachment 693193


hi stephen

have you every painted anything on union castle ?

ta


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Lowline's EDINBURGH CASTLE in UC colours. The owner liked it, bit his wife didn't like the UC colours!

The lower painting, the original EDINBURGH passing CARONIA in the Solent. One of my few gouache pieces. (Good reason why I don't!)

Stephen


----------



## shiploversa

Stephen J. Card said:


> Lowline's EDINBURGH CASTLE in UC colours. The owner liked it, bit his wife didn't like the UC colours!
> 
> The lower painting, the original EDINBURGH passing CARONIA in the Solent. One of my few gouache pieces. (Good reason why I don't!)
> no way hoza ! she never was part of the uc fleet ! grrrrrrr nice try mate !  the 2nd makes me forgive you ! JUST !
> Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 693231
> 
> View attachment 693232


----------



## kohl57

shiploversa said:


> thank you
> 
> 
> hi peter
> 
> your comments regarding archiving newspaper clippings from our local papers over the years is a valid one - a few years back - due to my intense research and love f all things related to union castle line - and by default safmarine - i was both surprised and shocked to hear from a source that all things related to the latter were all boxed up and put in a wharehouse in cape town -


The greatest boon to historical research has been digitising... both the obvious ease of access but of course, the search function. You can literally determine "firsts" that way in so many areas. Did you know that the term for NZ football team, All Blacks, was first used on the team's return to NZ aboard the American liner SIERRA?

It is so easy to digitise existing microfilm files, too... and most of the essential South African papers are already on microfilm. We keep hearing about "African history" and "Afrocentric" this and that when the reality Africa on a whole is literally a Black Hole when it comes to having its contemporary history on line in the form of newspapers, photos. It simply doesn't exist for so many reseachers on account of it. Give me a complete run of the Cape Times and Natal Mercury and I could write a detailed article on every single U-C ship for starters. 

I met Brian Ingpen on my one of my now long ago visits to the RSA and Ian Schiffman, too. Gosh, it's been 30 years now since my last visit. 

Peter Kohler


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Just checking if you were asleep. When Sea Princess made her UC run to the Cape and with a red funnel. Definitely posing for UC, but didn't fool anyone.
Stephen


----------



## shiploversa

kohl57 said:


> The greatest boon to historical research has been digitising... both the obvious ease of access but of course, the search function. You can literally determine "firsts" that way in so many areas. Did you know that the term for NZ football team, All Blacks, was first used on the team's return to NZ aboard the American liner SIERRA?
> 
> It is so easy to digitise existing microfilm files, too... and most of the essential South African papers are already on microfilm. We keep hearing about "African history" and "Afrocentric" this and that when the reality Africa on a whole is literally a Black Hole when it comes to having its contemporary history on line in the form of newspapers, photos. It simply doesn't exist for so many reseachers on account of it. Give me a complete run of the Cape Times and Natal Mercury and I could write a detailed article on every single U-C ship for starters.
> 
> I met Brian Ingpen on my one of my now long ago visits to the RSA and Ian Schiffman, too. Gosh, it's been 30 years now since my last visit.
> 
> Peter Kohler


brian ingpen still writes - but in his spare time - ian schifmann has an excellant library of slides which he still sells - although the slide projector is an relic from the pass


----------



## shiploversa

Stephen J. Card said:


> Just checking if you were asleep. When Sea Princess made her UC run to the Cape  and with a red funnel. Definitely posing for UC, but didn't fool anyone.
> Stephen


i was there that day you can see me right of picture - again you see the u/c flag - the arrival - the victoria was in port the same time as the anastasis - the advert at the time of the advent































safmarine with their new build tried to introduce the old union castle line tradition with the astor - which really never quite took off


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Bryan, 
Great photos VICTORIA! Should have shaved the top of the funnel, flat, like some of the old Castle ships. She would have looked better. ;-) 

ASTOR. For what ever reason the ship didn't work on the run, it was nothing to do with the ship. Lovely ship! As built... Ahhhhh! I sailed three times in her as SAGA PEARL II. I would take that ship over many others. .A well kept secret. Some spaces could have been better, but I could live that. Saga's yellow funnel was fine. Ah, the blue was OK too.


----------



## shiploversa

Stephen J. Card said:


> Bryan,
> Great photos VICTORIA! Should have shaved the top of the funnel, flat, like some of the old Castle ships. She would have looked better. ;-)
> 
> ASTOR. For what ever reason the ship didn't work on the run, it was nothing to do with the ship. Lovely ship! As built... Ahhhhh! I sailed three times in her as SAGA PEARL II. I would take that ship over many others. .A well kept secret. Some spaces could have been better, but I could live that. Saga's yellow funnel was fine. Ah, the blue was OK too.
> 
> View attachment 693246


so sad that within days of you sharing your painting she went to the breakers


----------

